# NZXT Phantom 410 or CM Haf 922



## tylerc (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi i need some advice on which case to get, i like the look off the 410 and the fan controller & USB3 is useful but 922 has better cooling. Is the difference noticeable thanks!


----------



## tylerc (Feb 7, 2012)

I think this is in the wrong section?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello tylerc,

Choosing a case is a personal preference. You need to decide which case you like better. I am unsure of the NZXT phantom, but the Cooler Master case is tried and true with good construction and airflow properties.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Phantom (i prefer the one in White) is great case there are few issues HDD tray is poorly designed but other than that its an awesome roomy case and if you have PSU with tons of long wires you can wire management with ease


----------



## tylerc (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, iv decided now against both of them and gone with the Sharkoon Tauron.


----------

